# How To Register and Get You National Identity Card Very Quickly



## mrsam (Mar 9, 2016)

1. Visit the NIMC website: http://www.nimc.gov.ng to access the Enrollment Form 

2. Fill the Enrollment Form online with all your details and print out a summary sheet with a 2D Barcode and Registration Identification Number. 

3. Go to the enrollment center, where an enrollment officer scans the barcode to pull up your information from the database.

4. You should verify and confirm the enrollment data on the system.

5. Your headshot photograph, fingerprints and signature would then be captured.

6. Submit your supporting documents for scanning.

7. Your enrollment is acknowledged where two slips would be given to you. (a) Transaction Slip (b) NIN Slip indicating completion of enrollment. 

8. With everything properly done, you should not have any problems getting your identity card quickly.

*Supporting Documents*
You are required to being along any of the following as a proof of your identity for your enrollment.

1. Old National ID card.

2. Valid Driver’s license.

3. Valid International passport.

4. Voter’s ID card.

5. Govt. staff ID card.

6. State of origin certificate.

7. Birth certificate/declaration of age


----------



## Ralph Cenarizy (Jan 5, 2019)

Your news feed is very useful thanks


----------

